# Cute picture contest?



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

this is me and marlea!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, let me see what I can find....

Okay, here goes! 
Not sure if they are exactly what you had in mind? :wink:
These are all pics of me and some of my minis at parades.

This is us with Kozmo and Hobbs as leprechauns, and some friends with their rainbow, at a St. Patrick's Day parade. 









Me and Me Jo.








Driving Kozmo in a 4th of July parade.








Hope those were okay?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh dam I have a cute pic just of Buzz

hmm I have this one of us together that is sort of cute lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

there good so far guys!
Yep spiritedlittlecopperspots they fine as long as it has at least one person and one horse and its your photo its good


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I decided the only thing I can offer as a prize is to draw you a picture of your horse. I'm not as good as some people on here but I dont think i'm too bad


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my mare Sable and I

T minus 2 seconds before licking my face 









Same day, Sable just being a ham!









-30 celcius, 9:00am Saturday morning...it's love!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola and my niece =D


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## barebackkindagal (Jan 13, 2011)

kstinson said:


> This is my mare Sable and I
> 
> T minus 2 seconds before licking my face
> 
> ...


I really like your boots where did you get them if you dont mind me asking


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

My horse Gabriella when she was a baby, she is 2 yrs old now! 








My baby boy Dakota when he was about 5 days old. he will be a year old this coming month.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the only picture I have of Whisper and I together, that's why it's also my avatar.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Bareback, thanks! I got the half chaps from Victory Tack...it's an english tack shop, and im just wearing my regualr riding boots under them.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is my boy Melvin


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some more of my horse and horses around the barn


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Whisper22, your horse is so cute, I love the snip on the forehead!


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Trying to work on Vegetable garden (explains dirty face) but ended up breaking up Lab/Arab dog fight. My girl Kalila (6) chased my lab/golden mix, Cheyenne (2) into the shed and I of coarse had to break it up, this is an every day thing. Had to lock up both to get any work done, kids.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

SMCLeenie said:


> Whisper22, your horse is so cute, I love the snip on the forehead!


Thanks, I love her to death.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is an older photo, but it is me when I am 4 years old riding my Appoloosa pony Cheyenne.











This is my (late) grandpa giving a scratch to our old Nokota/Welsh pony a few years ago.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

How about these ones?


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

heres me and my special boy =)


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

my physco animal before our first ride, this was before i adopted him









i call this one fat boy









he was trying to get the cookie out of my hand. I had to hold it in my hand or i couldn't have gotten this picture.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

this is Lily, investigating my camera lol
& Bluebell. i just think she looks really cute in this picture


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Awwwwww!




spiritedlittlecopperspots said:


> hmmm, let me see what i can find....
> 
> Okay, here goes!
> Not sure if they are exactly what you had in mind? :wink:
> ...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to all who entered the top ten are now up for voting


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

cant wait to see who wins!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so cute! and like barebackkindagal I love your boots!


----------

